# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  Imprimer pied de page uniquement sur dernire page

## khokhana

Bonjour 


Est ce possible d'imprimer le pied de page uniquement sur la dernire page d'un tat. j'aimerais que le total  payer ne s'affiche que sur la dernire page du devis.

Merci d'avance

----------


## luc_chivas

Bonjour, 

tu met tes informations dans le pied de page du rapport...

----------


## khokhana

> Bonjour, 
> 
> tu met tes informations dans le pied de page du rapport...


Bonjour ; 

Mais les informations sont dj dans le pied de page du rapport ; j'ai des devis factures de N pages, je vaux afficher le total sur la dernire page uniquement et sur les autres laisser un espace blanc avec le libell report en dernire page et c'est l le problme ???

----------


## luc_chivas

regardes sous l'onglet conception, tu as le pied de page classique ou effectivement tu retrouves les numros de pages et autres.. puis tu as ,la section d'avant le pied de page du rapport.. qui correspond  la dernire page du rapport

----------


## khokhana

> regardes sous l'onglet conception, tu as le pied de page classique ou effectivement tu retrouves les numros de pages et autres.. puis tu as ,la section d'avant le pied de page du rapport.. qui correspond  la dernire page du rapport


c'est tout c'que j'ai

----------


## luc_chivas

bon, 

je ne sais pas quelle version de Crystal reports tu as.. 
donc il te faudrait aller dans l'expert section de ton pied de page , puis rentrer une formule pour la case supprimer qui ressemblerai  


```
PageNumber <> TotalPageCount
```

comme ca ton pied de page ne s'affichera que sur la dernire page du rapport

----------


## khokhana

> bon, 
> 
> je ne sais pas quelle version de Crystal reports tu as.. 
> donc il te faudrait aller dans l'expert section de ton pied de page , puis rentrer une formule pour la case supprimer qui ressemblerai  
> 
> 
> ```
> PageNumber <> TotalPageCount
> ```
> ...


j'ai la version 14.1.4.1327 , et j'ai essay de faire la formule que vous m'avez proposer mais j'en sais pas ou exact !!

----------


## luc_chivas

tu cliques sur le X-2  cot de "supprimer"  droite

----------


## luc_chivas

et l, sur ton image, je vois bien "pied de page" du rapport.. qui  mon avis doit etre falgu  supprimer.. peux tu vrifier ??

----------


## khokhana

> et l, sur ton image, je vois bien "pied de page" du rapport.. qui  mon avis doit etre falgu  supprimer.. peux tu vrifier ??


Voila

----------


## luc_chivas

si tu "demasques" tu devrais voir la section dans ta conception, et utiliser le plan A  ::):

----------


## khokhana

> si tu "demasques" tu devrais voir la section dans ta conception, et utiliser le plan A


Nanananana c'est gnial c'est rsolu merci bcp , mais j'ai une petite question  ::oops::  dans le cas d'un devis ou facture avec une seule page a va aussi marcher aussi ??

----------


## luc_chivas

oui m'sieur.....

----------


## khokhana

> oui m'sieur.....


Merci beaucoup  ::D:   ::D:

----------

